# The "Vitameatavegamin" Bottle From "I Love Lucy"



## shadeone (May 11, 2015)

I've been wanting to make an accurate prop replica of this bottle for a while but I would love to find the actual bottle they used for the prop in the show. Anyone recognize it?


----------



## truedigr (May 11, 2015)

Looks like a 40's to 50's era whiskey bottle. Federal law prohibits the sale or re - use of this bottle should be embossed on the shoulder. Should be easy to obtain. RC


----------

